# Μy Perfect Desktop



## George_ember (May 18, 2017)

Hi. My name is George Hebert (Ember as i say in Greek). Some of you, may know me as sk8harddiefast. I create a new account just because..... I grow up a little to call myself "sk8harddiefast" . Well after my self introduction for second time  I wanted to start my new beginning, sharing themes, scripts and a lot of useful stuff 

Fluxbox with Vim and .csh / .tcsh (Default FreeBSD shell) Solarized light / dark palette and Solarized and Dark Pastel Fluxbox themes based on Tint Black theme.






















Ok. Let's Begin 

Wallpaper can be found here: http://unixwz0r.deviantart.com/art/Freebsd-dark-grey-pattern-wallpaper-441338366

First of all let's enable shell colorize. On .cshrc add this lines:


```
alias ls        ls -FG

set color
setenv CLICOLOR true
```

Tip: CLICOLOR colorize console mode 

Fluxbox Solarized and Dark Pastel cfg themes attached on bottom of this post.

My urxvt config (with Solarized Dark Palette)


```
Xft.dpi:        96
Xft.antialias:  true
Xft.rgba:       rgb
Xft.hinting:    true
Xft.hintstyle:  hintfull

URxvt.termName: xterm-256color
URxvt.loginShell: false
URxvt.depth: 32
URxvt.transparent: false
URxvt.shading: 25
URxvt.url-launcher: firefox
URxvt.cursorBlink: true
URxvt.scrollBar: false
URxvt.internalBorder: 3

URxvt.font: xft:monospace:pixelsize=15
URxvt.boldFont: xft:monospace:pixelsize=15:weight=bold
URxvt.letterSpace: -1

#define S_base03        #002b36
#define S_base02        #073642
#define S_base01        #586e75
#define S_base00        #657b83
#define S_base0         #839496
#define S_base1         #93a1a1
#define S_base2         #eee8d5
#define S_base3         #fdf6e3

#define S_yellow        #b58900
#define S_orange        #cb4b16
#define S_red           #dc322f
#define S_magenta       #d33682
#define S_violet        #6c71c4
#define S_blue          #268bd2
#define S_cyan          #2aa198
#define S_green         #859900

URxvt.background:               #002b36
URxvt.foreground:               #839496
URxvt.fadeColor:                #002b36
URxvt.cursorColor:              #93A1A1
URxvt.pointerColorBackground:   #586e75
URxvt.pointerColorForeground:   #93A1A1

!! Black dark/light
URxvt.color0:                #073642
URxvt.color8:                #002b36

!! Red dark/light
URxvt.color1:                #dc322f
URxvt.color9:                #cb4b16

!! Green dark/light
URxvt.color2:                #859900
URxvt.color10:               #586e75

!! (URxvt.color11: WAS S_base00 and is folders color)

!! Yellow dark/light
URxvt.color3:                 #b58900
URxvt.color11:               #b58900

!! Blue dark/light
URxvt.color4:                #268bd2
URxvt.color12:               #839496

!! Magenta dark/light
URxvt.color5:                #d33682
URxvt.color13:               #6c71c4

!! Cyan dark/light
URxvt.color6:                #2aa198
URxvt.color14:               #93a1a1

!! white dark/light
URxvt.color7:                #eee8d5
URxvt.color15:               #fdf6e3
```

My urxvt with config (with Solarized Light Palette)


```
Xft.dpi:        96
Xft.antialias:  true
Xft.rgba:       rgb
Xft.hinting:    true
Xft.hintstyle:  hintfull

URxvt.termName: xterm-256color
URxvt.loginShell: false
URxvt.depth: 32
URxvt.transparent: false
URxvt.shading: 25
URxvt.url-launcher: firefox
URxvt.cursorBlink: true
URxvt.scrollBar: false
URxvt.internalBorder: 3

URxvt.font: xft:monospace:pixelsize=15
URxvt.boldFont: xft:monospace:pixelsize=15:weight=bold
URxvt.letterSpace: -1

#define S_base03        #002b36
#define S_base02        #073642
#define S_base01        #586e75
#define S_base00        #657b83
#define S_base0         #839496
#define S_base1         #93a1a1
#define S_base2         #eee8d5
#define S_base3         #fdf6e3

#define S_yellow        #b58900
#define S_orange        #cb4b16
#define S_red           #dc322f
#define S_magenta       #d33682
#define S_violet        #6c71c4
#define S_blue          #268bd2
#define S_cyan          #2aa198
#define S_green         #859900

URxvt.background:               #FDF6E3
URxvt.foreground:               #002b36
URxvt.fadeColor:                #002b36
URxvt.cursorColor:              #93A1A1
URxvt.pointerColorBackground:   #586e75
URxvt.pointerColorForeground:   #93A1A1

!! Black dark/light
URxvt.color0:                #073642
URxvt.color8:                #002b36

!! Red dark/light
URxvt.color1:                #dc322f
URxvt.color9:                #cb4b16

!! Green dark/light
URxvt.color2:                #859900
URxvt.color10:               #586e75

!! (URxvt.color11: WAS S_base00 and is folders color)

!! Yellow dark/light
URxvt.color3:               #b58900
URxvt.color11:               #839496

!! Blue dark/light
URxvt.color4:                #268bd2
URxvt.color12:               #839496

!! Magenta dark/light
URxvt.color5:                #d33682
URxvt.color13:               #6c71c4

!! Cyan dark/light
URxvt.color6:                #2aa198
URxvt.color14:               #93a1a1

!! white dark/light
URxvt.color7:                #eee8d5
URxvt.color15:               #fdf6e3
```

Τip. May need `xrdb -merge .Xdefaults` to load palette for shell and vim
Tip2. Any .cshrc changes can load on fly using `source .cshrc` command

For vim Solarized colorscheme add on .vimrc


```
set t_Co=256
syntax on
set background=light
colorscheme solarized
```

For the dark palette chage background=light to background=dark

The vim colorscheme can be found here: https://github.com/altercation/vim-colors-solarized

Εxtract solarized.vim file into .vim/colors  folder (if doesn't exist, create it)

Finally if you don't like Solarized palette but you still want to colorize default shell this is an alternative color variation

on .cshrc add also this extra lines:


```
setenv LS_COLORS  'no=00:fi=00:di=01;33:ln=00;p36:so=01;32:pi=40;33:bd=40;33;01:cd=40;33;01:or=01;05;37;41:mi=01;05;37;41:*.jpg=01;35:*.jpeg=01;35:*.gif=01;35:*.bmp=01;35:*.xbm=01;35:*.xpm=01;35:*.png=01;35:*.mng=01;35:*.tif=01;35:*.tiff=01;35:*.tar=01;31:*.tgz=01;31:*.arj=01;31:*.taz=01;31:*.lzh=01;31:*.zip=01;31:*.z=01;31:*.Z=01;31:*.gz=01;31:*.rar=01;31:*.bz2=01;31:*.bz=01;31:*.tz=01;31:*.rpm=01;31:*.deb=01;31:*.cpio=01;31:*.7z=01;31:*.svg=01;35:*.xcf=01;35:*.sh=00;92'

setenv LSCOLORS "GxgxCxdxcxegedabagDeBe"
```

where

LSCOLORS list

*You can customize these colors by changing the case (upper=bold, lower=normal) and the actual color.*

a black
b red
c green
d brown
e blue
f magenta
g cyan
h light grey
x default foreground or background
and LS_COLORS list

The *LS_COLORS* environment variable is a colon separated list of key=colour pairs. There are 2 types of key: file types and file extensions.

Below is a list of all the keys (that I know of!). Thanks to Bartman for his starter page.

no NORMAL, NORM Global default, although everything should be something

fi FILE Normal file

di DIR Directory

ln SYMLINK, LINK, LNK Symbolic link. If you set this to ‘target’ instead of a numerical value, the color is as for the file pointed to.

pi FIFO, PIPE Named pipe

do DOOR Door

bd BLOCK, BLK Block device

cd CHAR, CHR Character device

or ORPHAN Symbolic link pointing to a non-existent file

su SETUID File that is setuid (u+s)

sg SETGID File that is setgid (g+s)

tw STICKY_OTHER_WRITABLE Directory that is sticky and other-writable (+t,o+w)

ow OTHER_WRITABLE Directory that is other-writable (o+w) and not sticky

st STICKY Directory with the sticky bit set (+t) and not other-writable

ex EXEC Executable file (i.e. has ‘x’ set in permissions)

mi MISSING Non-existent file pointed to by a symbolic link (visible when you type ls -l)

lc LEFTCODE, LEFT Opening terminal code

rc RIGHTCODE, RIGHT Closing terminal code

ec ENDCODE, END Non-filename text

*.extension   Every file using this extension e.g. *.jpg
The keys (above) are assigned a colour pattern which is a semi-colon separated list of colour codes.

*Effects*
00 Default colour
01 Bold
04 Underlined
05 Flashing text
07 Reversetd
08 Concealed

*Colours*

30 Black
31 Red
32 Green
33 Orange
34 Blue
35 Purple
36 Cyan
37 Grey

*Backgrounds*
40 Black background
41 Red background
42 Green background
43 Orange background
44 Blue background
45 Purple background
46 Cyan background
47 Grey background

*Extra colours*

90 Dark grey
91 Light red
92 Light green
93 Yellow
94 Light blue
95 Light purple
96 Turquoise
97 White
100 Dark grey background
101 Light red background
102 Light green background
103 Yellow background
104 Light blue background
105 Light purple background
106 Turquoise background

Most of the defaults are all right and not really worth changing. By default, executable directories show up as white on a light green background and normal directories which are blue on a black background. Both of these settings make your eyes go funny!


----------



## aragats (May 19, 2017)

Remembering OpenWindows from SunOS I used to use a script to launch terminals with randomized background color.
bash:
	
	



```
$ urxvt -bg "rgb:$((128+$RANDOM%128))/$((128+$RANDOM%128))/$((128+$RANDOM%128))"
```
tcsh:
	
	



```
% urxvt -bg "rgb:`jot -r 1 128 255`/`jot -r 1 128 255`/`jot -r 1 128 255`"
```


----------



## George_ember (May 19, 2017)

Very nice and useful


----------



## tobik@ (May 20, 2017)

aragats said:


> Remembering OpenWindows from SunOS I used to use a script to launch terminals with randomized background color.
> bash:
> 
> 
> ...


Love it.  Here is a snippet for ~/.emacs for random background colors in Emacs frames .
Works well together with the deeper-blue theme.

```
(load-theme 'deeper-blue)

(require 'cl)
(defun random-color ()
  (cl-flet ((color () (+ 128 (random (- 255 128)))))
    (format "rgb:%d/%d/%d" (color) (color) (color))))

(add-hook 'after-make-frame-functions
	  (lambda (frame)
	    (modify-frame-parameters
	     frame (list (cons 'background-color (random-color))))))
```


----------



## George_ember (May 21, 2017)

```
% urxvt -bg "rgb:`jot -r 1 128 255`/`jot -r 1 128 255`/`jot -r 1 128 255`" -fg gray
```
 is a great command


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Jun 8, 2017)

Here is nice GTK theme, I like it very much, it is based on Numix,
it's minimalistic and contain only GTK2/GTK 3.20+ rc and css files,
I use it on all my desktops, but it is especially good for this configuration for x11-wm/fvwm2.
(extract .fvwm dir from archive to your home dir).
x11-wm/fvwm2 with x11/lxpanel using "Bluemix" theme:
 
But also it looks nice on others window managers, like Window Maker:


*EDIT*:
Re-uploaded. Fixed some gtk3 colors. Didn't see them, because I use gtk3 rarely, as well as the GUI, I do not use it too often either


----------



## Spartrekus (Jun 25, 2017)

Did you manage to compile blackbox? I cannot 

Very nice wallpaper. How to load it in your configuration?

Besides what about using fspanel rather than above mentioned lxpanel? fspanel is very small. hereiwth the source: https://github.com/hoverisk/fspanel-black


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Jun 25, 2017)

Here is wallpaper, it is from GNOME 3.16 wallpaper pack. 


You can "load" it with graphics/feh or with x11/hsetroot,
for example: 
	
	



```
% hsetroot -fill image.png
```



Spartrekus said:


> Did you manage to compile blackbox? I cannot


Why do yo need to compile it? Just install it with 
	
	



```
# pkg ins blackbox
```
 But also if it exists in ports tree, it is possible to build it and install, probably you're doing something wrong.
All available packages are built from ports tree.



Spartrekus said:


> Besides what about using fspanel rather than above mentioned lxpanel?


Personally I don't like it, but you can try, it should work fine.


----------

